# TTS Alarm problem - how to disable?



## kerr69 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi guys, in the last few days my alarm has been going off after I lock the car. Ive also noticed the battery light has been flashing about every 30secs. I suspect both are related. Does anyone know how to disable the alarm? Car is due at dealer on Wednesday for diagnostic, but was wondering if it can be disabled to avoid going off during the night.
Cheers
Gordon


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

As far as I know, the only part of the alarm you can disable is the internal sensors - there's a switch in the edge of the driver's door for this.

To disable the alarm completely i think you'd either have to disconnect it or pull the fuse - if indeed there is one?


----------



## kerr69 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi igotone, I've tried that. Thanks for the response.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was going to suggest the same in case it was a faulty sensor or you had a spider hanging down in front of it.
Just had a look in the manual to see if there was a separate fuse for the alarm that you could pull ..... but there isn't one.

Had a similar problem with my son's car once when he left it with while he went away. The battery was low and after a few days the alarm started going off in the night. Probably due to voltage fluctuations which signalled and alarm situation. Locking his car with just the key didn't set the alarm but I don't think that's an option with the TT. You could try charging the battery to see if that stabilises things.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Silly suggestion, but perhaps not: leave the car unlocked and park it in such a way access is impossible. Like park it next to a wall and another car quite close next to it, so the doors can't be opened.

Or undo the battery and lock the car manually, using the key.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't blipping the lock button twice deactivate the internal alarm? Getting a replacement battery for the key fobis hardly rocket science either.
Worth a try on both counts.


----------



## kerr69 (Jul 29, 2012)

The dealer ran diagnostics on TTS today and the alarm problem is due to a faulty alternator (generating greater voltage than norm!), which is being replaced under warranty.

FYI I asked dealer if the alarm can be disabled, was told no!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Nice update. Hope you had a good night sleep with just the alarm_clock_ waking you up


----------



## kerr69 (Jul 29, 2012)

Update: Alternator replaced under warranty, and after a week with no problems the feck'in alarm sounds after I lock the car!!! 
Car booked in all day Wednesday to see if dealer can find fault.
Anybody had similar issue?


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

What was the problem / solution to this?


----------

